# ban this team sh*t...



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

come on fellaz this team crap has gone past its due i mean i just read 9 topics in a row that was under team rip,, this is a learning web site about piranhas ,, and fish and such ,, but i dont rember team rip or any of that bull havin anythang to do with any thang .. who though up this dum brain of a idea,, the other day i had a friend i told to go on the web site and thay couldnt make any since of it .. i felt like a fool after i already bragged the sh*t out of the web site ...someone should put there foot in the door or this site is gonna go to the dogs..exhail now um going to smoke a joint and watch smoke curl up that well be funner.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

cueball said:


> come on fellaz this team crap has gone past its due i mean i just read 9 topics in a row that was under team rip,, this is a learning web site about piranhas ,, and fish and such ,, but i dont rember team rip or any of that bull havin anythang to do with any thang .. who though up this dum brain of a idea,, the other day i had a friend i told to go on the web site and thay couldnt make any since of it .. i felt like a fool after i already bragged the sh*t out of the web site ...someone should put there foot in the door or this site is gonna go to the dogs..exhail now um going to smoke a joint and watch smoke curl up that well be funner.


first off, team rip contributes in many ways, 
one requirement to join is you must help out others on the site in areas such as feeding and diesease and water chem. and so on.
second, we have donated a fair sum of money to the site ( not saying it gives us the right to act like fools but we do help out)
third................thats why we got our own forum, to keep our crap out of the rest of the site and still goof off in aa way that doesnt harm anyone but whoever chooses to come into rip.
fourth, i used to burn em down ya, and its more fun while posting on the site, so ya enjoy dude, i still cant find the broken man on the halifax peer, i heard he was the last of barrets privateer (oh i wish i was in sherbrook nooowwwwwwwwwwww)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i aint even gonna touch the rest of that song mang its my drunk song and i aint drunk,,,,,,,lol now passs that shat nicka,,,,


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

cueball said:


> i aint even gonna touch the rest of that song mang its my drunk song and i aint drunk,,,,,,,lol now passs that shat nicka,,,,


word em up dude, be easy my neezy and sh*t will be sleezy


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

theres an argument both ways imo.... i do think if you want them gone cue you could use this thread as sort of a petition and see how many members you can get to agree with you? maybe then the mods will see.........?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> theres an argument both ways imo.... i do think if you want them gone cue you could use this thread as sort of a petition and see how many members you can get to agree with you? maybe then the mods will see.........?


did someone say something?
good point, freedom of speech, i wish you the best of luck my friend, im out of this thread before its gets to contraversial for me, be good everyone, and a happy day to you all


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i didnt say anything actually.... ive been typing this whole time!!!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If they keep it in there own forum, who cares? Your the one that brought it to the lounge man.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

but whats the point in a team having their own forum? then other teams form and want their own forums.... and then a big cluster f*ck of a website happens-


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess I see your point there.

hey we should start a ani team team. All you have to do is think teams are stupid and your in. I'll join


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> I guess I see your point there.
> 
> hey we should start a ani team team. All you have to do is think teams are stupid and your in. I'll join


I already made one of those. Team NoTeam. But the thread is in the HOS and locked...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

The team stuff is buried in the Hall of Fame/Stupidity which is contained in the Lounge. If your friends come to the site with the intentions of learning aboug fish, I think the site is easily navigatable and thus they shouldnt have a difficult time locating the information they desire to obtain. I dont understand how they could come to the site and get lost amidst the team threads. Everybody was happy for awhile when it got taken out of the Lounge...but somehow the way things are now have become a problem to some. I really dont know what else to say about the situation.

Oh yeah, joey'd hit it in the head about how the teams (at least RIP) are good abuot contributing constructively in the piranha and non-piranha areas of this site, including Water Chemistry, Tank & Equipment, Disease, Parasite & Injury, and general Piranha Discussion. We also made a mass donation to the site as a Christmas gift from the team and we have already started a second wave of donations.

Plus, if you closed the subforum, you would likely end up with a lot more threads in the Lounge that would just confuse a lot of people. I think the subforum actually makes P-Fury a better place by containing all that stuff in one area of the site. People are going to act stupid whether they are in a team or not...

And I really dont think the teams are "clogging" the website..."but that just me imo"


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I really care little about the whole team thing. The only problem I see, is that it might divert its members away from the rest of the site. I noticed team rip has a pinned fish talk thread, the thread says "if you wanna talk about fish do it here". Why not talk about fish with the entire site, sense thats what the site is for.

I think it kind of isolates a crowd of members from the rest of the people, P-fury should be the only team people worry about. Its like having a little mini site that a big chunk of people go to, to be away from the rest of the site members.

I think its silly and useless, but I also know that what I think matters very little in this matter. So if they want to be isolated so they can talk among themselves I guess that there choice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> I really care little about the whole team thing. The only problem I see, is that it might divert its members away from the rest of the site. I noticed team rip has a pinned fish talk thread, the thread says "if you wanna talk about fish do it here". *Why not talk about fish with the entire site, sense thats what the site is for. *
> 
> I think it kind of isolates a crowd of members from the rest of the people, P-fury should be the only team people worry about. Its like having a little mini site that a big chunk of people go to, to be away from the rest of the site members.
> 
> I think its silly and useless, but I also know that what I think matters very little in this matter. So if they want to be isolated so they can talk among themselves I guess that there choice.


THANK YOU. Team RIP has been making fun of McC for a long time now saying that we basically serve the same purpose of the site itself...and then they pinned that topic and I couldnt help but see the irony.

I see what you are saying, to a degree, I think we should give the whole concept a bit of time to see how it all works out. I would not oppose getting rid of all of the teams at once, though.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

pygo i think its great you guys make your donations and help others out but why do you need a team name to do that? i mean we are all part of the same team here.... and thats team P-Fury---------


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

**moved to Hall of Stupidity**



cueball said:


> come on fellaz this team crap has gone past its due i mean i just read 9 topics in a row that was under team rip,, this is a learning web site about piranhas ,, and fish and such ,, but i dont rember team rip or any of that bull havin anythang to do with any thang .. who though up this dum brain of a idea,, the other day i had a friend i told to go on the web site and thay couldnt make any since of it .. i felt like a fool after i already bragged the sh*t out of the web site ...someone should put there foot in the door or this site is gonna go to the dogs..exhail now um going to smoke a joint and watch smoke curl up that well be funner.


looking in the lounge for fish info ????


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well..... have a safe move to the hall timbz-


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> I really care little about the whole team thing. The only problem I see, is that it might divert its members away from the rest of the site. I noticed team rip has a pinned fish talk thread, the thread says "if you wanna talk about fish do it here". Why not talk about fish with the entire site, sense thats what the site is for.


I thought the exact same thing when I saw that topic. I had to laugh because it basically confirmed what I've been saying about the whole "team" thing.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> I really care little about the whole team thing. The only problem I see, is that it might divert its members away from the rest of the site. I noticed team rip has a pinned fish talk thread, the thread says "if you wanna talk about fish do it here". Why not talk about fish with the entire site, sense thats what the site is for.


I thought the exact same thing when I saw that topic. I had to laugh because it basically confirmed what I've been saying about the whole "team" thing.








[/quote]
you are all welcome to the sub-forum to chat as well


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> but whats the point in a team having their own forum? then other teams form and want their own forums.... and then a big cluster f*ck of a website happens-


this concerns me as well actually :laugh:

But it's like threads that you find offensive or stupid. You can choose not to post in them or not to read them. As joey said, it's kept separate (except at moments like this...)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, but those "stupid" or "offensive" posts go away.... your gay teams do not-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The fish thread in RIP is there because there is almost ALWAYS someone in there, hence quick answers to questions.

And I've actually been more active in non-p as a moderator again.

You are all taking this too seriously. Especially that certain someone who posts in anything RIP related when it pops up outside of the subforum :laugh:









please move to HOS


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

im not part of team RIP but i still go and chat in the team RIp fish talk.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah, but those "stupid" or "offensive" posts go away.... your gay teams do not-


I actually have found that stupid or offensive posts never seem to go away in the lounge
















RIP is for fun, period. I'm not sure about the idea of a proliferation of teams, but that's not my decision.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

do you honestly think im taking team rip too seriously??? LOL, please dont give yourself so much credit! i just dont get it- now you guys have a fish room..... wouldnt that be what the "piranha discussion" forum is for??? hello!...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Apott05 said:


> im not part of team RIP but i still go and chat in the team RIp fish talk.


which is the other point. No one... well almost no one... is excluded from RIP. It's all for fun. If you dont find it fun, you dont have to dig through the lounge.... and then through the Hall of FAME... and then into the RIP subforum.

Thinking of that thread as fish 'chat' is close to what it is, btw. And the AQHU is like a delayed chat room itself, with some inside jokes that anyone is invited to be a part of.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

why does it bother you?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> do you honestly think im taking team rip too seriously??? LOL, please dont give yourself so much credit! i just dont get it- now you guys have a fish room..... wouldnt that be what the "piranha discussion" forum is for??? hello!...


The activity and emotion in this thread makes me think it's being taken too seriously. I wasn't directing it just at you, egomaniac!!!! There's no fish room, ya goof, just one thread. hello mcfly!!!! :lalugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW ace can you sound any gayer? seriously tho lets just have a bunch of FUN FUN FUN.......... SSSSSSUPER! Team RIP to STAY!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> WOW ace can you sound any gayer? seriously tho lets just have a bunch of FUN FUN FUN.......... SSSSSSUPER! Team RIP to STAY!!!!


wow, this is soooo ironic.

Maybe you should watch some more pro wrestling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

:laugh:

Again, I would support to going back to just having the PFury community be what it used to be, no teams.

Until then, I will take advantage of the who Team thing bcause I think it does have its positives...for example, McC just got Massive Aggrssion to sponser us, and is goin to give away a free 4'' Golden Rhom to one of the team McC members in a raffle!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

maybe you should come up with better "inside" jokes--- i havent watched wrestling in months asstro- so, in all actuality i probably should watch more wrestling-


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

acestro said:


> WOW ace can you sound any gayer? seriously tho lets just have a bunch of FUN FUN FUN.......... SSSSSSUPER! Team RIP to STAY!!!!


wow, this is soooo ironic.

Maybe you should watch some more pro wrestling.
[/quote]

This is my favourite part of RIP. They say its just fun, but if you look at the other team threads, they post in them more than the actual team does, its like they feel threatened or something. Its all just so silly...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> WOW ace can you sound any gayer? seriously tho lets just have a bunch of FUN FUN FUN.......... SSSSSSUPER! Team RIP to STAY!!!!


wow, this is soooo ironic.

Maybe you should watch some more pro wrestling.
[/quote]

This is my favourite part of RIP. They say its just fun, but if you look at the other team threads, they post in them more than the actual team does, its like they feel threatened or something. Its all just so silly...
[/quote]

this is my least favorite part about Danny, he just doesn't get it.

KoK and I have been giving each other sh*t for a long time and actually hold no ill will.

that I know of


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Well then thats my bad!

But that doesnt change what I said :laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Danny's opinion is biased.

And this thread has become gay in and of itself.



KINGofKINGS said:


>












Your new name...

"Kid who's mom plays with wolves"


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

I wouldnt mind hearing what some of the Staff think of this whole thing..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And I have no idea why you care so much.

*moved to Hall of Stupidity*?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Moved to Asshat Alley...errr HoS


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ah, that was a better name... asshat alley...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

I wonder...why isnt RIP in the HOS?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I wonder...why isnt RIP in the HOS?


only team never to be in here


















/leaves


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

acesto if your questions get answered in the rip forum faster than piranha discussion I think that is part of the problem. In fact the only problem I see. If the forum wasn't there, the people answering questions would be in piranha discusion and other parts of the normal forum, helping everyone, instead of just those who go to the rip part.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jayson745 said:


> acesto if your questions get answered in the rip forum faster than piranha discussion I think that is part of the problem. In fact the only problem I see. If the forum wasn't there, the people answering questions would be in piranha discusion and other parts of the normal forum, helping everyone, instead of just those who go to the rip part.


I think you have a good point.

The thread there is relatively new and is largely just RIP members talking about their own fish. It's not a fundamental part of the subforum.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


>


X2


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and joey makes this official HOS material


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> and joey makes this official HOS material


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

For all you people complaining about the Fish Talk thread in the RIP subforum...You are missing a big idea....in P Discussion, you have to have a title, a topic...then you have to wait for people to post responses. Thats fine, thats what its there for. That serves a function. The Fish Talk thread is a thread you can go to and you are almost guaranteed to find somebody in there willing to offer advice or answers to a quick question. Honestly, it wouldnt be a bad idea to move that thread to the Lounge itself...take the RIP name off it, do whatever. The premise of the Fish Talk thread is actually a good one and its value should be weighed by the Staff of this glorious site...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> For all you people complaining about the Fish Talk thread in the RIP subforum...You are missing a big idea....in P Discussion, you have to have a title, a topic...then you have to wait for people to post responses. Thats fine, thats what its there for. That serves a function. The Fish Talk thread is a thread you can go to and you are almost guaranteed to find somebody in there willing to offer advice or answers to a quick question. Honestly, it wouldnt be a bad idea to move that thread to the Lounge itself...take the RIP name off it, do whatever. The premise of the Fish Talk thread is actually a good one and its value should be weighed by the Staff of this glorious site...


this kind of posting is unacceptable in the Hall of Shame...

but I agree 100%


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Personally and being honest I think RIP have lots of talent, knowledge helper in the team. Although most of them in RIP are new being in this site for a few month only...But I've seen RIP help out forum and mainly this site.

RIP got it own forum just keep spaming, goofying, pointless, etc...topic and thread out from the Loung. Dont get me wrong about this, why do people hate or dont like RIP team so much...

Every in this site have to right to post anything with thier opinion, but it up to yourself rather you take it serious or not.

This site is mainly about fish hobby, let just keep focuse on it and enjoy the site. We are lucky to have a great site like this in online. IMO


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I like your new positive trend 2p2f


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Personally and being honest I think RIP have lots of talent, knowledge helper in the team. Although most of them in RIP are new being in this site for a few month only...But I've seen RIP help out forum and mainly this site.
> 
> RIP got it own forum just keep spaming, goofying, pointless, etc...topic and thread out from the Loung. Dont get me wrong about this, why do people hate or dont like RIP team so much...
> 
> ...


I couldnt have said it better myself..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> I like your new positive trend 2p2f











jk lol its god that more members from the site have a more postive outlook of things and we should all do things for the good of the site no matter what team if any your on, we all as one make a team and we should all have the best intentions for the team


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

omg


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> omg


IBTL?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Maybe we should move the lounge to the bottom of the page when a user comes to the site. This way they might see "Piranha Discussion" and all the other forums that have to do with Fish keeping instead of "Announcements" "Lounge".

Just an idea.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I wipe my ass with this thread..... IBTL


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> I wonder...why isnt RIP in the HOS?


only team never to be in here


















/leaves
[/quote]
Thats probably going to change!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

oh brother.

the only team not to start in here?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Stuff = X2

Tho I don't aggree with some stuff. And some things dont make sense. But otheres are very clear.

I'm getting a Steak Chabiatta sandwitch from Jack in the box for lunch. 
Thats one thing I'm sure of.

Oh and /tops

Θ-Makes wicker basket


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Stuff = X2
> 
> Tho I don't aggree with some stuff. And some things dont make sense. But otheres are very clear.
> 
> ...


qft


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> oh brother.
> 
> the only team not to start in here?:laugh:


I think everyone agreed to that this team concept is more deserving of this forum then the HOF. It may be that we remove them all completely and stick these forums at the bottom of the site.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

why is everyone hating on teams? its not like we are hurting anyone


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

[email protected]@k it team it up its just more pages for me not to look at,,,

um just sayin we got a wicked web site goin her not just a fourm ,,is it worth it go to it i guess.... i wanta here what the mods have to say bout it.



Trigga said:


> why is everyone hating on teams? its not like we are hurting anyone










i was told i fucked pigeons ,,,? not hurting anyone????


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL who told you that?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

cueball said:


> why is everyone hating on teams? its not like we are hurting anyone










i was told i fucked pigeons ,,,? not hurting anyone????
[/quote]

what?









I'm sorry, but out of context that's funny as sh*t!









And I agree, non-fish stuff should be at the bottom. I always thought the lounge should be there too....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i know it was just a joke hell um foolish as the next ,, but man the first thang my buddy seen was this topic CUEBALL FUCKS PIGEONS,, how do you think you would feel when you tell a respectful person about a aswome web site and thay tell you thay seen this crap,,?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My opinion of this is that the team stuff is pretty buried...so if you dont want to see it then dont look for it. I dont see it as much of an issue...the lounge is still as busy as ever...and if people dont take this stuff too serious then I think it will die down a lot in a month or so.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

didnt silence start that pidgeon f*cking thing ??









silence is not affiliated with RIP or any other team that im aware of


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

cueball said:


> *My opinion of this is that the team stuff is pretty buried*...so if you dont want to see it then dont look for it. I dont see it as much of an issue...the lounge is still as busy as ever...and if people dont take this stuff too serious then I think it will die down a lot in a month or so.


Agreed, as it should be. You have to go through 3 forums to get to it. You have to be looking for it.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

and dont feel bad silence has made a few threads about me and a photoshopped a few pics of me :laugh:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cueball said:


> i know it was just a joke hell um foolish as the next ,, but man the first thang my buddy seen was this topic CUEBALL FUCKS PIGEONS,, how do you think you would feel when you tell a respectful person about a aswome web site and thay tell you thay seen this crap,,?


LMAOOOO


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> and dont feel bad silence has made a few threads about me and a photoshopped a few pics of me :laugh:


Indeed. Considers irony of Trigga popping up right after you posted this....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

sees irony









i had it pretty bad for a minute


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i gotta have a crap now,,,

sorry


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> sees irony
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did! I dont think anyone whining about ANYTHING RIP related had to put up with what you did.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

aww how nice its been a hour since my post and you fellaz realy mellowed out awwww how nice,,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> aww how nice its been a hour since my post and you fellaz realy mellowed out awwww how nice,,


What a post


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> I really care little about the whole team thing. The only problem I see, is that it might divert its members away from the rest of the site. * I noticed team rip has a pinned fish talk thread, the thread says "if you wanna talk about fish do it here". Why not talk about fish with the entire site, sense thats what the site is for. *
> 
> I think it kind of isolates a crowd of members from the rest of the people, P-fury should be the only team people worry about. Its like having a little mini site that a big chunk of people go to, to be away from the rest of the site members.
> 
> I think its silly and useless, but I also know that what I think matters very little in this matter. So if they want to be isolated so they can talk among themselves I guess that there choice.


that is a place for RIP members to talk about there fish so we dont have to make a thread about every little question we have, when we want only 1 or 2 opinions and not 10 people saying the same exact thing x2. if other members want to talk in there they are allowed to do so. we arent advertising the thread to anyone.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

It seem like everyone or a few members have something against RIP..you guys are all over RIP ass for such a nonsense stuff. RIP forum is for RIP members, thier can post anything they want in there or talk about anybody in there. spam, goofying off, /, / top, / who care, etc...that is the whole point of RIP keeping it out from the loung.

If you dont like it just dont click on the thread, stay out from the team. I never tell thing serious about that peoples have to say about me on internet.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> I really care little about the whole team thing. The only problem I see, is that it might divert its members away from the rest of the site. * I noticed team rip has a pinned fish talk thread, the thread says "if you wanna talk about fish do it here". Why not talk about fish with the entire site, sense thats what the site is for. *
> 
> I think it kind of isolates a crowd of members from the rest of the people, P-fury should be the only team people worry about. Its like having a little mini site that a big chunk of people go to, to be away from the rest of the site members.
> 
> I think its silly and useless, but I also know that what I think matters very little in this matter. So if they want to be isolated so they can talk among themselves I guess that there choice.


that is a place for RIP members to talk about there fish so we dont have to make a thread about every little question we have, when we want only 1 or 2 opinions and not 10 people saying the same exact thing x2. if other members want to talk in there they are allowed to do so. we arent advertising the thread to anyone.
[/quote]
x2


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

My steak chibattia sandwich was wonderful.

/points at tummy

The prophecy is fulfilled.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> My steak chibattia sandwich was wonderful.
> 
> /points at tummy
> 
> The prophecy is fulfilled.


I hate you sir-No jack in the box up here


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> I really care little about the whole team thing. The only problem I see, is that it might divert its members away from the rest of the site. * I noticed team rip has a pinned fish talk thread, the thread says "if you wanna talk about fish do it here". Why not talk about fish with the entire site, sense thats what the site is for. *
> 
> I think it kind of isolates a crowd of members from the rest of the people, P-fury should be the only team people worry about. Its like having a little mini site that a big chunk of people go to, to be away from the rest of the site members.
> 
> I think its silly and useless, but I also know that what I think matters very little in this matter. So if they want to be isolated so they can talk among themselves I guess that there choice.


that is a place for RIP members to talk about there fish so we dont have to make a thread about every little question we have, when we want only 1 or 2 opinions and not 10 people saying the same exact thing x2. if other members want to talk in there they are allowed to do so. we arent advertising the thread to anyone.
[/quote]
x2








[/quote]

x3


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> It seem like everyone or a few members have something against RIP..you guys are all over RIP ass for such a nonsense stuff. RIP forum is for RIP members, thier can post anything they want in there or talk about anybody in there. spam, goofying off, /, / top, / who care, etc...that is the whole point of RIP keeping it out from the loung.
> 
> If you dont like it just dont click on the thread, stay out from the team. I never tell thing serious about that peoples have to say about me on internet.


you seem to be all about rip love in this thread. Sure your not trying to get a membership or something.

Really, I'm still pretty new here, and dont care what team your on, THEY ARE ALL STUPID. Why are there "teams" on a fish site? It makes very little sense to me, and seems to be bothering people, so whats the point. Argue this way, or the other way, the bottom line it that they are STUPID, and the cause of alot of arguements. We all like this site alot, and are all members who like to talk about fish. Isn't that enough?

Then you give one team its own forum and put it in the "hall of fame", and the other teams go to "the hall of shame" and expect the other teams not to get gelous. I want a forum for my one man team, its called "SANITY" and anyone with a brain can enter.

sorry for going off a little. When I get my buzz on I speak my mind. Aw man, I'm gonna regret this post tomorrow. Probably gonna get good and bashed for it too. But it needs to be said. I should have stayed out of the lounge. Now I'm caught up in the team crap.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yes it is the stupidest thing you could ever think of. team RIP understands that which is why its funny. these other teams dont and were made for their own reasons, but im pretty sure they just want their own subforums and they are jealous. RIP is a place to have fun and goof off and not be so serious about things, sure we all have fish that we love or whatever, but that doesnt mean we are compelled to talk about them non stop.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^...do you really know what each team mean? or for?.....

I'm not rip love or trying to get in rip.. i got my own team.I'm not speaking for RIP but i'm speaking for all Team..

Just dont get my wrong on this.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> yes it is the stupidest thing you could ever think of. team RIP understands that which is why its funny. these other teams dont and were made for their own reasons, but im pretty sure they just want their own subforums and they are jealous. *RIP is a place to have fun and goof off and not be so serious about things, sure we all have fish that we love or whatever, but that doesnt mean we are compelled to talk about them non stop.*


have fun and goof in the lounge. sick of talking about fish? GO TO THE LOUNGE. I mean really, I'm getting sick of hearing about how rip isn't about teams and they dont care. This whole site if for people to talk and have fun, so do it together, why do you need to be isolated in you own section?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> yes it is the stupidest thing you could ever think of. team RIP understands that which is why its funny. these other teams dont and were made for their own reasons, but im pretty sure they just want their own subforums and they are jealous. *RIP is a place to have fun and goof off and not be so serious about things, sure we all have fish that we love or whatever, but that doesnt mean we are compelled to talk about them non stop.*


have fun and goof in the lounge. sick of talking about fish? GO TO THE LOUNGE. I mean really, I'm getting sick of hearing about how rip isn't about teams and they dont care. This whole site if for people to talk and have fun, so do it together, why do you need to be isolated in you own section?
[/quote]

I really think you should talk to a mod on this ordeal or a memeber of MAB!!!!! You will find your answers there sir!!!

You are only stirring the pot here-


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> yes it is the stupidest thing you could ever think of. team RIP understands that which is why its funny. these other teams dont and were made for their own reasons, but im pretty sure they just want their own subforums and they are jealous. *RIP is a place to have fun and goof off and not be so serious about things, sure we all have fish that we love or whatever, but that doesnt mean we are compelled to talk about them non stop.*


have fun and goof in the lounge. sick of talking about fish? GO TO THE LOUNGE. I mean really, I'm getting sick of hearing about how rip isn't about teams and they dont care. This whole site if for people to talk and have fun, so do it together, why do you need to be isolated in you own section?
[/quote]

I really think you should talk to a mod on this ordeal or a memeber of MAB!!!!! You will find your answers there sir!!!

You are only stirring the pot here-:nod:
[/quote]

I dont even know what MAB is, to give you an idea of my newbishness. I've seen it said before but dont know what it is. BETTER NOT BE ANOTHER TEAM.









As far as stirring the pot goes, were already in the hall of stupidity so how bad can it get? Guess I will find out tommorrow when I see the mad responces to my thoughts. I'm going to bed. Good night all and dont hate me for speaking my mind a little toooo freely.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

it was only my suggestion-i could care less what you do-

Mab-memeber adivisory board!!! Not a team-


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

its cool jayson i understand what your saying. its just not going to do anygood in these parts. if it came down to all the teams (and projects/groups/naked midget hunters) having to disband i would actually be all for it...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> yes it is the stupidest thing you could ever think of. team RIP understands that which is why its funny. these other teams dont and were made for their own reasons, but im pretty sure they just want their own subforums and they are jealous. *RIP is a place to have fun and goof off and not be so serious about things, sure we all have fish that we love or whatever, but that doesnt mean we are compelled to talk about them non stop.*


*have fun and goof in the lounge. sick of talking about fish? GO TO THE LOUNGE. I mean really, I'm getting sick of hearing about how rip isn't about teams and they dont care. This whole site if for people to talk and have fun, so do it together, why do you need to be isolated in you own section?*
[/quote]
The staff made it very clear that they didnt want us in the Lounge full time. Thats why there is a subforum. Without the subforum, you guys would be bitching about all the stupid posts in the Lounge...just because you take away a subforum does not mean you take away its participants thoughts, ideas, sense of humor.

NJ, depending on what you mean by disbanding teams...Im not sure what to think about that one...I could do without all these people cyring over a subforum that they never go to...or a subforum that they go to on their own will. But if they shut down AQHU, I will probably be a memory around here. I dont come here to learn about fish primarily anymore (nor do most people)...I come here to bullshit with my newly made internet friends (I know that sounds cheesy, but its true). I dont expect that to change anybodys minds, Im just throwing it out there. Also, it would be fucked up of the staff to just disband a group of people who are willing to gather their own funds out of their own pockets and donate it to the site with the intention of keeping it going strong. If thats the case, our collective team donation should have been refunded in a "Thanks, but No Thanks" kind of fashion. Im not saying that our donation should ensure our existence at all costs, but for christs sake, WE ARENT HURTING ANYBODY.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i probably wouldnt be around too much either but this team sh*t is out of hand.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

id be dust in the wind as well.. and as for Teap RIP its just a place to chill on the internet that happens to be on a fish site(well hidden)


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If it would mean alot of you guys not coming here anymore, then its not worth it, and not what I want to happen. I think everyone on this site is really cool (why I come here ever day), and it would be a shame to lose you guys.

I guess I'm just not gonna understand this, so I'm just not gonna think about it. If more of these threads make there way to the lounge(and we know they will) I'm just not gonna look at them. and hopefully it wont get worse. Like 12 teams in a few years.

oh pygofanatic, I'm sure it wasnt you guys they dodn't want in the lounge all the time, it is the team talk they dont want in the lounge. But as long as there are teams, there will be threads poping up in there about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

> NJ, depending on what you mean by disbanding teams...Im not sure what to think about that one...I could do without all these people cyring over a subforum that they never go to...or a subforum that they go to on their own will. But if they shut down AQHU, I will probably be a memory around here. I dont come here to learn about fish primarily anymore (nor do most people)...I come here to bullshit with my newly made internet friends (I know that sounds cheesy, but its true). I dont expect that to change anybodys minds, Im just throwing it out there. Also, it would be fucked up of the staff to just disband a group of people who are willing to gather their own funds out of their own pockets and donate it to the site with the intention of keeping it going strong. If thats the case, our collective team donation should have been refunded in a "Thanks, but No Thanks" kind of fashion. Im not saying that our donation should ensure our existence at all costs, but for christs sake, WE ARENT HURTING ANYBODY.


So, basically this is a passive way of saying "we paid for our right to spam. If we cant spam, we wouldnt have donated to the site". Really, and I mean this without being a smartass...why dont you ugys take all that money and start up your own RIP forum seperate of this site? I know GG isnt the kind of person who is going to let money change his decisions, especially when it was meant as a donation to the site...not a ticket to have your own subforum.

If RIP returned to what it was a while ago...where people actually posted more then 3 words and tried to make thier posts meaningful then I would support RIP...but lately its just been "dash" and "insert random smiley here" followed by a "hwingo or FTWEDDS LOL".


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

There is still some team spam in the discussion areas and I thought that was to be curtailed...I don't care how many members of your team are helping other people; do you have to have a post which adds nothing to the discussion except for "look at this--the only people helping are members of my team?" This isn't the sort of thing that should need to be mentioned--the team people should help not just because they're in a team but because that's what people do on this site. If that particular team keeps calling attention to the fact that their members are somewhat helpful via spam, then maybe they should be disbanded...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> yes it is the stupidest thing you could ever think of. team RIP understands that which is why its funny. these other teams dont and were made for their own reasons, but im pretty sure they just want their own subforums and they are jealous. *RIP is a place to have fun and goof off and not be so serious about things, sure we all have fish that we love or whatever, but that doesnt mean we are compelled to talk about them non stop.*


*have fun and goof in the lounge. sick of talking about fish? GO TO THE LOUNGE. I mean really, I'm getting sick of hearing about how rip isn't about teams and they dont care. This whole site if for people to talk and have fun, so do it together, why do you need to be isolated in you own section?*
[/quote]
The staff made it very clear that they didnt want us in the Lounge full time. Thats why there is a subforum. Without the subforum, you guys would be bitching about all the stupid posts in the Lounge...just because you take away a subforum does not mean you take away its participants thoughts, ideas, sense of humor.

NJ, depending on what you mean by disbanding teams...Im not sure what to think about that one...I could do without all these people cyring over a subforum that they never go to...or a subforum that they go to on their own will. But if they shut down AQHU, I will probably be a memory around here. I dont come here to learn about fish primarily anymore (nor do most people)...I come here to bullshit with my newly made internet friends (I know that sounds cheesy, but its true). I dont expect that to change anybodys minds, Im just throwing it out there. Also, it would be fucked up of the staff to just disband a group of people who are willing to gather their own funds out of their own pockets and donate it to the site with the intention of keeping it going strong. If thats the case, our collective team donation should have been refunded in a "Thanks, but No Thanks" kind of fashion. Im not saying that our donation should ensure our existence at all costs, but for christs sake, WE ARENT HURTING ANYBODY.
[/quote]
........ not much to add, this qoute is big enough already


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

joey said:


> yes it is the stupidest thing you could ever think of. team RIP understands that which is why its funny. these other teams dont and were made for their own reasons, but im pretty sure they just want their own subforums and they are jealous. *RIP is a place to have fun and goof off and not be so serious about things, sure we all have fish that we love or whatever, but that doesnt mean we are compelled to talk about them non stop.*


*have fun and goof in the lounge. sick of talking about fish? GO TO THE LOUNGE. I mean really, I'm getting sick of hearing about how rip isn't about teams and they dont care. This whole site if for people to talk and have fun, so do it together, why do you need to be isolated in you own section?*
[/quote]
The staff made it very clear that they didnt want us in the Lounge full time. Thats why there is a subforum. Without the subforum, you guys would be bitching about all the stupid posts in the Lounge...just because you take away a subforum does not mean you take away its participants thoughts, ideas, sense of humor.

NJ, depending on what you mean by disbanding teams...Im not sure what to think about that one...I could do without all these people cyring over a subforum that they never go to...or a subforum that they go to on their own will. But if they shut down AQHU, I will probably be a memory around here. I dont come here to learn about fish primarily anymore (nor do most people)...I come here to bullshit with my newly made internet friends (I know that sounds cheesy, but its true). I dont expect that to change anybodys minds, Im just throwing it out there. Also, it would be fucked up of the staff to just disband a group of people who are willing to gather their own funds out of their own pockets and donate it to the site with the intention of keeping it going strong. If thats the case, our collective team donation should have been refunded in a "Thanks, but No Thanks" kind of fashion. Im not saying that our donation should ensure our existence at all costs, but for christs sake, WE ARENT HURTING ANYBODY.
[/quote]
........ not much to add, this qoute is big enough already








[/quote]

yeah it is


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Embrace the darkness.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

cueball said:


> i know it was just a joke hell um foolish as the next ,, *but man the first thang my buddy seen was this topic CUEBALL FUCKS PIGEONS*,, how do you think you would feel when you tell a respectful person about a aswome web site and thay tell you thay seen this crap,,?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> My steak chibattia sandwich was wonderful.
> 
> /points at tummy
> 
> The prophecy is fulfilled.


/enjoys any post that includes 'prophecy' and 'tummy'

/leaves thread happy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> yes it is the stupidest thing you could ever think of. team RIP understands that which is why its funny. these other teams dont and were made for their own reasons, but im pretty sure they just want their own subforums and they are jealous. *RIP is a place to have fun and goof off and not be so serious about things, sure we all have fish that we love or whatever, but that doesnt mean we are compelled to talk about them non stop.*


*have fun and goof in the lounge. sick of talking about fish? GO TO THE LOUNGE. I mean really, I'm getting sick of hearing about how rip isn't about teams and they dont care. This whole site if for people to talk and have fun, so do it together, why do you need to be isolated in you own section?*
[/quote]
The staff made it very clear that they didnt want us in the Lounge full time. Thats why there is a subforum. Without the subforum, you guys would be bitching about all the stupid posts in the Lounge...just because you take away a subforum does not mean you take away its participants thoughts, ideas, sense of humor.

NJ, depending on what you mean by disbanding teams...Im not sure what to think about that one...I could do without all these people cyring over a subforum that they never go to...or a subforum that they go to on their own will. But if they shut down AQHU, I will probably be a memory around here. I dont come here to learn about fish primarily anymore (nor do most people)...I come here to bullshit with my newly made internet friends (I know that sounds cheesy, but its true). I dont expect that to change anybodys minds, Im just throwing it out there. Also, it would be fucked up of the staff to just disband a group of people who are willing to gather their own funds out of their own pockets and donate it to the site with the intention of keeping it going strong. If thats the case, our collective team donation should have been refunded in a "Thanks, but No Thanks" kind of fashion. Im not saying that our donation should ensure our existence at all costs, but for christs sake, WE ARENT HURTING ANYBODY.
[/quote]
........ not much to add, this qoute is big enough already








[/quote]

yeah it is








[/quote]

an it just keeps on going...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Danny...you totally took one thing and turned it into another...and you know that. Also, it has been discussed...the whole making an RIP site. Maybe it was just us being stupid, but dont act like youre the first one to think of that idea. And dont start going on some rampage against me either over some personal vendetta you have all of a sudden.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

PygoFanatic said:


> Danny...you totally took one thing and turned it into another...and you know that. Also, it has been discussed...the whole making an RIP site. Maybe it was just us being stupid, but dont act like youre the first one to think of that idea. And dont start going on some rampage against me either over some personal vendetta you have all of a sudden.


Man, Ive got nothin but love for you :laugh:

And I didnt know anyone else came up with that idea? Really, I dont think it matters either, it was just a suggestion?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Also, it would be fucked up of the staff to just disband a group of people who are willing to gather their own funds out of their own pockets and donate it to the site with the intention of keeping it going strong. If thats the case, our collective team donation should have been refunded in a "Thanks, but No Thanks" kind of fashion. Im not saying that our donation should ensure our existence at all costs, but for christs sake, WE ARENT HURTING ANYBODY.


If we decide to get rid of this team thing (or not support it with forums)...I would send the funds back to Tom and he could do what he wanted with them. It was never the intention of the staff to keep these funds but to use them in some form of contest/giveaway to the membership for putting up with the spam in the first place. However...I didnt realize that our opinion should be swayed either way by the "donation"....and I personally take exception to the suggestion that it would/should get rip anything more then a thank you.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This site just really bums me out sometimes.

I guess the saying about a few rotten apples ruining the bunch really holds true.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Instead of tearing down the teams, why don't we just go after the individuals who are the cause of the problems? Maybe even crack down heavily on team spam (such as "look...my team's the only one answering this question; good job!") in the "On Topic" section of the site? That should help out some.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Instead of tearing down the teams, why don't we just go after the individuals who are the cause of the problems? Maybe even crack down heavily on *team spam (such as "look...my team's the only one answering this question; good job!") in the "On Topic"* section of the site? That should help out some.


team spam eh...could of made it more obvious with which team member said it....why dont you actually post up the EXACT thing that was said, instead of trying to make it seem like hes the baddest dude on this site...seriously people grow up....i dont know why the mods even ask for our opinion....asking us for them created more sh*t...IMO i think the mods should warn people who spam, then the next time give them a day boot, next time week, next time gone for good...i think only respectable teams should be given the thumbs up to stay and what not....people who shoot down others to make them, or they're team seem better should get bitch slapped....might aswell keep taking opinions..cus this is going nowhere


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Trigga said:


> yes it is the stupidest thing you could ever think of. team RIP understands that which is why its funny. these other teams dont and were made for their own reasons, but im pretty sure they just want their own subforums and they are jealous. *RIP is a place to have fun and goof off and not be so serious about things, sure we all have fish that we love or whatever, but that doesnt mean we are compelled to talk about them non stop.*


*have fun and goof in the lounge. sick of talking about fish? GO TO THE LOUNGE. I mean really, I'm getting sick of hearing about how rip isn't about teams and they dont care. This whole site if for people to talk and have fun, so do it together, why do you need to be isolated in you own section?*
[/quote]
The staff made it very clear that they didnt want us in the Lounge full time. Thats why there is a subforum. Without the subforum, you guys would be bitching about all the stupid posts in the Lounge...just because you take away a subforum does not mean you take away its participants thoughts, ideas, sense of humor.

NJ, depending on what you mean by disbanding teams...Im not sure what to think about that one...I could do without all these people cyring over a subforum that they never go to...or a subforum that they go to on their own will. But if they shut down AQHU, I will probably be a memory around here. I dont come here to learn about fish primarily anymore (nor do most people)...I come here to bullshit with my newly made internet friends (I know that sounds cheesy, but its true). I dont expect that to change anybodys minds, Im just throwing it out there. Also, it would be fucked up of the staff to just disband a group of people who are willing to gather their own funds out of their own pockets and donate it to the site with the intention of keeping it going strong. If thats the case, our collective team donation should have been refunded in a "Thanks, but No Thanks" kind of fashion. Im not saying that our donation should ensure our existence at all costs, but for christs sake, WE ARENT HURTING ANYBODY.
[/quote]
........ not much to add, this qoute is big enough already








[/quote]

yeah it is








[/quote]

an it just keeps on going...
[/quote]
QFT, mad qouteage here


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Why must this conitnue


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

IBTL ???????????


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

THey oughta make a team for me and some other drinkers. 
IT should beCallled Team BEer! Our Mission, is to Drink alot of beer.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> THey oughta make a team for me and some other drinkers.
> IT should beCallled Team BEer! Our Mission, is to Drink alot of beer.


Can the beer I drank before quitting be grandfathered in?
If so,
I'm in.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> THey oughta make a team for me and some other drinkers.
> IT should beCallled Team BEer! Our Mission, is to Drink alot of beer.


Can the beer I drank before quitting be grandfathered in?
If so,
I'm in.
[/quote]

probably since your cdn :rasp:


----------



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I almost couldn't read this whole thread before posting it got me so mad....

FIRST OF ALL THIS SHOULDN'T BE A 7 PAGE THREAD...IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN DITCHED AFTER THE FIRST POST...

IT TOOK ME LIKE 3 YEARS TO EVEN FIGURE OUT THERE WERE TEAMS...SO YOUR BOY WHO COULDN'T GET FISH HELP ON THIS SITE, MUST BE SMOKING TOO MUCH.....

AND IF THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT THINK ITS COOL TO WRITE ABOUT SMOKING JOINTS..THAN I WANT TO BE ON A TEAM!!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i take it all back,, in the past 3 months ive began to under stand the whole team thang,,, i just thought it was alittle silly with all the blla blla blla/ stuff .....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

what'd I miss?









:laugh:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

btweather said:


>


thats all you had to say that you felt the need to bump this thread?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

:nod:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Trigga said:


> thats all you had to say that you felt the need to bump this thread?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> thats all you had to say that you felt the need to bump this thread?


[/quote]


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I think cueball should start his own team. "The Flyin Rats" in honor of his pidgeon collection. Plus for some reason I enjoy reading his posts...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jmax611 said:


>


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the flying rat club,,,, ha yes sounds good

i gotta tell the boys about this,,lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

but realy i would like to see a section on p-fury about help with pets with feathers ,,injured birds, photos/hunting pics,,,,

I WANT A BIRD SECTION(I WANTA BE THE MASTER),,,,,,!

was that coming on to strong?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

using falcons to hunt is a worthwhile and respectable hobby but raising pigeons?!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

to each his own


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Lock the damn thread for sh*t sake.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

'SHADOW said:


> Lock the damn thread for sh*t sake.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> using falcons to hunt is a worthwhile and respectable hobby but raising pigeons?!


falcons... foo we dont even have falcons in nova scotia,,, i ment duck hunting pics /stories phesant hunting ( pretty much the stuff scrap puts on here....)


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

im down with this bird thing







i got a quaker







and hes a cracker


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

LOL!!!


----------

